# My new 2010 vanyard extreme



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just received my 2010 vanyard extreme male. The first thing I noticed was the vibrant creamy white color almost had a greenish tinge. I have seen only a few tegus in real life and none were like this one. He has not been handled alot he is about 24". Within the first 10 minutes hear he has already come out and is exploring his new enclosure. I had my hand and he kept a watch on me from under the hide but he did not hiss or whip. I am just going to let him be but it is amazing how he is already out and about in the enclosure. I see now when people say that Bobby's are the best tegu and I can see why he is just amazing. I cannot wait to post pics but I have to get my hands on another computer.


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Think how awesome it will be when you add your 2011 Varnyard to your stable!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 7, 2011)

congrats cant wait to see pics,btw im in the same boat lol cant post pics from this phone


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 7, 2011)

I dumped water on my computer and the drive where I put in my camera memory card does not work. I also cannot send pics from my cell phone and open them on my email eally weird. He and Tonka my B&W are each on a basking rock next to eachother.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 7, 2011)

i may be a lil biased but i have only had varnyard tegus and they are top of the line, i just upload my pics directly to photobucket though a picture message from a phone, works great but i really need to get a new laptop asap lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 7, 2011)

I can see why he iis beautiful. He is very shy but peeks his head out an took some shrimp from me. Today was seafood day where I ive we have access to locally caught in my town or gloucester.


----------



## got10 (Jun 7, 2011)

congrats on your new little gu .
Sadly today i put my two small ones out side on the deck for a half hour for some straight sun and when I returned one had over heated and the other thank God had jumped outta the bin.and had burried himself under the leaves . I am just now stopped kicking myself in the butt .


----------



## reptastic (Jun 7, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your tegu got10, did you leave a hide in with them?did you recover the other one?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh I am sorry to hear that. Tonka gets so mad about the leash I do not take him out yet he loves it by the screen door that is full sun all day. Did they have access to shade?


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new tegu!!! =) I just came across a craigslist ad today. Someones selling a 2010 extreme giant from Bobby! FOR ONLY 175 BUCKS!! I SOOO WISH I could take him!!! hes only a couple minutes away from me toO!!!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jun 7, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> I can see why he iis beautiful. He is very shy but peeks his head out an took some shrimp from me. Today was seafood day where I ive we have access to locally caught in my town or gloucester.



Thats awesome, Vineyard here! Almost neighbors ;o) So happy for your new Tegu! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 8, 2011)

I haveso many great pics on m memory card of all my lizards I just need to get to my mother in laws. Which craigs list in mass nothing good like that is on but I definetely don't need another one. I felt so bad I went to pick im up I was going to feed hin he started shaking so hard I had never felt anything like it. Poor little guy must be scared on a good note he and tonka like eachother. He will come out and bask when tonka is in the cage.


----------

